# Volcanic Ash due to move towards Egypt??



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

Someone sent me the following today, can anyone confirm please?? Thanks in advance

On WEDNESDAY; the VOLCANIC ASHES will arrive EGYPT; Please people, spread the word. Wear MASKS; Wear eyeglasses, NOT CONTACT LENSES; Wash hands; Take showers once you arrive home; CLOSE all your windows and doors; and STAY away of the ACIDIC RAIN... CHANGE your STATUS; and WARN everybody you know especially people with ASTHMA


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

New Gal said:


> Someone sent me the following today, can anyone confirm please?? Thanks in advance
> 
> On WEDNESDAY; the VOLCANIC ASHES will arrive EGYPT; Please people, spread the word. Wear MASKS; Wear eyeglasses, NOT CONTACT LENSES; Wash hands; Take showers once you arrive home; CLOSE all your windows and doors; and STAY away of the ACIDIC RAIN... CHANGE your STATUS; and WARN everybody you know especially people with ASTHMA



Hi there,

All just bull****, Arabian childish online games, nothing to worry about, and definitely nothing to be "confirmed"! Actually it's supposed to be heading to Eastern Europe instead of its West!

Have a nice time everyone


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks DG, I did wonder and did look on-line for some explanations, found none at all.

How are you anyway?


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

The only way you would notice extra pollution here is if there was a volcano in the middle of town!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

New Gal said:


> Someone sent me the following today, can anyone confirm please?? Thanks in advance
> 
> On WEDNESDAY; the VOLCANIC ASHES will arrive EGYPT; Please people, spread the word. Wear MASKS; Wear eyeglasses, NOT CONTACT LENSES; Wash hands; Take showers once you arrive home; CLOSE all your windows and doors; and STAY away of the ACIDIC RAIN... CHANGE your STATUS; and WARN everybody you know especially people with ASTHMA



Lol Laughable really..


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol Laughable really..


Well you just don't know do you??

Surely its better to know beforehand especially when you consider some of the nasty stuff in this ash cloud


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

New Gal said:


> Well you just don't know do you??
> 
> Surely its better to know beforehand especially when you consider some of the nasty stuff in this ash cloud



Hi sorry I didn't mean that it was laughable that you might have believed it, I meant laughable that there would be a warning here giving so much detail... don't think there are any warnings other than to asthma sufferers in the UK or anywhere else in Europe,
I remember years ago when we had a locus invasion and there were all sorts of warnings and then the biggest "lie" three days later was... The Egyptian government has rid the country of these locus pests and went onto tell how they were looking after our welfare and health and that is why they decided to get rid off them.


----------



## New Gal (Apr 22, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi sorry I didn't mean that it was laughable that you might have believed it, I meant laughable that there would be a warning here giving so much detail... don't think there are any warnings other than to asthma sufferers in the UK or anywhere else in Europe,
> I remember years ago when we had a locus invasion and there were all sorts of warnings and then the biggest "lie" three days later was... The Egyptian government has rid the country of these locus pests and went onto tell how they were looking after our welfare and health and that is why they decided to get rid off them.


Its all over Face Book and since thats where I first heard of MJ passing away, I would reckon its quite reliable!


----------



## kazi (Apr 20, 2010)

Ayup lass.
No reason to worry really
You can stay in the loop by checking out the BBC's map of the ash cloud and also predicted forcasts ahead of time.

can't post the link as im new it seems, heh oh well

-> news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/8625813.stm


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

New Gal said:


> Its all over Face Book and since thats where I first heard of MJ passing away, I would reckon its quite reliable!


LOL

Facebook is my "reliable" source of information too 
But everything I hear I research. The ash cloud is heading West, possibly may affect the East coast of America, but in no way will it reach the middle-east. Moreover, the ash is very high, the small amount that is falling to ground level is not enough to affect health. WHO has expressed the extreme rare event that the ash could cause health risks, and only MIGHT affect those with existing health problems, such as asthma.

What worries me more than this, is that according to history every time this volcano erupts, it triggers neighboring and much larger and more dangerous Katla to erupt. And also, according to history, Katla erupts once every century, and the last eruption was in 1918. Iceland have had emergency procedures in place for years ready for when (not if) she blows, they encourage Europe to do the same.


----------

